# ca de bou



## lorenzo (Jul 26, 2010)

These are some of my cadebou's (perro dogo mallorquin)

Amadore








Alanza









Balder









Troya









And some photo's in the water.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Very beautiful dogs!....I have never heard of the breed before but I did some reading after I saw your post and they sound like very fun dogs


----------



## lorenzo (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks,there are not mutch of these breed.
Thats why i like them so mutch.


----------



## lorenzo (Jul 26, 2010)

This is Anna 9 months now.


----------



## lorenzo (Jul 26, 2010)

Some new photo,s
















Amador
















Troya and Anna








Balder and Alanza


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm biased because I like brindle, but very lovely dogs. 



lorenzo said:


>


Look at that happy, goofy face! I love it!


----------



## lorenzo (Jul 26, 2010)

The new generation in Holland.



















And my dog Anna.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

lorenzo said:


>


I love this picture! They look like alligators, lol.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pictures, they look like amazing dogs!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

amazing pics! adorable dogs!!


----------



## lorenzo (Jul 26, 2010)

Some new one : Whistle:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great looking dogs. I had never heard of this breed before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah! You don't see or hear very much about this breed here. I've heard of them before and seen a few photos but they're hard to learn about


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've never heard of this breed before. I'm guessing by some of the replies they are pretty rare. Some beautiful dogs you have!


----------

